# Need Plans for Split top Drafting Table



## jemillion

Anyone know where I can get a good set of plans for a split top drafting table? I want to me able to use my computer and still use old fashioned tools for designing. Thanks for your help.

Jim


----------



## jemillion

Dave, I watched your video on sketchup…. really really impressive… Wow I wish I was as proficient as you were in it. I would love to learn. I would also love for you to help me with this Split top drafting table… I have never drawn anything in my life but want to learn so badly. I always just doodle and create. I amin the process of redoing my entire shop and I have a one car garage I partitioned for a library that I am now going to use for my little office for my shop. I am using the 2 car side for the shop.

DO you have any ideas on what would be the best design for a drafting table? i.e. adjustable height… adding a top shelf etc.

Tell me what I need to do and I will do it. and thanks so much for your help. If I need to compensate you in any way I will be happy to do so as well. Thanks again

Jim


----------



## jemillion

Hey Dave, You're the best! I have done some research and found some split tops… I have to send some pics to flikr in order to show you… Or go to this link to see a bunch…

http://www.draftingtables.com/drafting-tables/split-top-tables/3883+3885+4294643170.cfm?source=googleaw&kwid=split%20top%20drafting%20tables&tid=exact

AS for my expertise I can handle most any jobs, except turning and fancy joinery… I am still learning and am gathering the tools for those… But I can do most anything else. I would like to make it out of wood naturally but the kind… haven't decided yet… but I do know that I would like to make it adjustable between desk height and tall drafting height. I would rather be on a high stool that a chair.

I would like to make it so I can add an auxillary shelf and drawers underneath for storage and the room needed…. is open. I can accommodate an average size one. Anything from 24×40 to 30×40 for the tilting table and 30×40 for the tilt and possibly 18 to 20 inches wide for the level top!

I hope this answers most of your questions… and I am not exagerating when i say you really know your stuff with sketchup… I have been trying it to draw my new shop and i am doing it the long way after seeing your video. What do I need to do to learn that program well? BTW I am a mac user and have been looking for good mac software for drafting and drawing but have not found anything that beats sketchup…. What have you found? BEst to you… JIM $$$ LOL well 1/2$$$ now with this economy!


----------



## jemillion

Dave, This is incredible! Beyond expectations… I showed my wife and her reaction was…. you could learn alot from this gentleman! I will take your class just let me know the details.

And this is wonderful…. How tall is it? CAn I use a stool? I guess it will be as tall as I can make it…. lol!

What do I owe you and what do I do next? I am so excited!

Thanks

Jim


----------



## jemillion

Dave,

What would your suggestion be for making it height adjustable so it could be from 30 inches high to 37 inches high?

Everything else looks wonderful. The detail of the joinery can be whatever level you want to draw. I still am amazed at what you did with that table in your video. I have tried to copy it to learn from it but all the hidden commands are too much for me yet. I will attend your class when it comes around.

Jim


----------



## jemillion

Hey Dave,

Maybe it can just be 2 adjustments…. then the rest can stay. WHen it is lowered… it can be resting on the ground or removed with some screws from the side. I will follow wherever you lead!

Jim


----------



## jemillion

Not frequently at all… just as an option in case I wanted it as a desk only!

Thanks again.

P.S. I tried your challenge…. OMG I am so bad at it… LOL But I will learn. I am determined!

JM


----------



## Karson

Glad you guys are working this out. It's great to see the interaction.


----------



## jemillion

Do you ever sleep? LOL! This looks fantastic. Swappable legs is great! This makes the unit a totally unique desk. ANd the loss of one drawer and one shelf is no big deal at all. It's a winner… What do I do next? I feel like a slug…

Jim

P.S. What are you eating and drinking to stay awake all this time?


----------



## 8iowa

I'm an old engineer who prefers to use the traditional drafting table. Here in Gainesville, I've found that my 42" x 30" table is none to large for designing projects. In the U.P. I have an old Hamilton table that is 60" x 40" - even better.

Before building your table give a lot of hard thought to the drafting table size. This is not something to compromise on.


----------



## jemillion

Dave, This is amazing! You have thought of everything. I am especially amazed at how you were insightful enough to think about the extra legs and storage of them as well as inverting the lower assembly in order to give room for the ankles.

As for the hardware, It seems like such a shame to build such a beautiful piece and then put store bought hardware on it.

As for the other materials, I will take your recommendation for what to use…. I love the look of the light wood frame and contrasting drawers with the green laminate top! (Framed)

Very very nice! I still can't believe the time and effort you have put into this design. I am pleased to have you as a mentor! Now if I can pay it forward I will do so without hesitation.

Kudos to you once again!


----------



## jemillion

Dave,

You are the expert here! I will make it any way you draw it. And no I am not opposed top using metal support… I saw one somewhere I cant remember where…. it was specifically for drafting tables… It looked like it had saw teeth to hold it in place.

I will look for it… On all else I will follow your lead!

You are the man

jim


----------



## oldskoolmodder

Jim & Dave, I must say that I've enjoyed following this thread immensely! Even without seeing the plans, but with seeing the pictures posted, this is a FINE example of what can be done, not only in SketchUp, but with minds working together to make a FINE end product.

Dave is in fact a great inspiration, not only when it comes to SketchUp, but in bringing out ideas in us all.

Kudos!


----------



## GFYS

After further consideration the rockler hardware may be difficult to use with the split top, access to the operation of the hardware being from the sides. I'm not sure about this but you should check before ordering it. 
You will also need a pencil stop on the table when it is tilted to keep pencils, angles and scales from sliding off the table. Making one that can lay down flat, and flush when the table is in the "down position" would be handy. Good job Dave.


----------



## jemillion

Dave, This look s so nice! I am really impressed with the mix of beauty and functionality. Mics54 is right too… What about a slide up pencil stop that can be attached to the front edge of the tilting desk after the completion of the desk. This was it can be removed when using the desk in the lower position if needed. Or even a slotted trim piece that can be attached to the front that a small piece if ripped material can be slid into?

I also love the contrasting materials and the drawer pulls.

I couldn't find the table tilt mechanism that mics54 was referring to… but I know I saw something that I know might work and I will continue my search this evening!

Also want you to know that I picked up a Dummies book on sketchup but I look forward to your class!

Jim


----------



## GFYS

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=790

This is the hardware I mentioned but as I said it will be hard to operate on a split top desk. I really am at a loss as to a solution other than slides accessible from the rear of the table.
After reviewing Daves photobucket album images of the desk it looks as though he was thinking of braces fixed to the underside of the tilt top with multi setting racks on the bottom of the storage compartment towards the front of the desk. Good idea Dave.


----------



## jemillion

Hey mics_54, I just found them this instant. I think they will work… Maybe I am not understanding how they go on… There really should be no difference between an regular top and a split top…. Maybe you can help me understand it better…

Another solution is to use a slide with set screw… basic hinge but not real sturdy…. Unless it's big!

Didn't Dave do a nice job? Man what a champ!

LOL… I always tell my students that the only difference between a "Poop Head" and a "Brown Noser" is depth perception…. but I can;t get over Dave's willingness to give his time to help someone that he doesn't even know! That goes for alot of you on this site! I feel blessed to have found it!

Jim


----------



## GFYS

*but I can't get over Dave's willingness to give his time to help someone that he doesn't even know! *

yeah I know…makes you suspicious don't it?


----------



## jemillion

Dave,

No way am I suspicious… I have a feeling you have them same heart as I try to have and that is one of giving.

I believe in the concept of paying it forward! I also believe that if I go to meet my maker with whatever knowledge I have still in my brain and not shared with someone to carry it on.. my life was meaningless!

You are my new hero!

And yes the retractable holder and the shop built supports look great!

I am visiting my Dad tonight up Northern New Mexico… and old time woodworker now really hard to get around and keep his mind on task and he was amazed by your drawing and generosity! I think seeing his face light up the way it did was worth everything to me… Thanks so much for making my Dad smile on this Christmas Holiday! He has always been my hero and tried to teach me all he knows but I was not always willing to learn!

God Bless and thanks again!

Jim


----------



## jemillion

The great thing was when he saw your earlier drawing and I told him we were looking for a way to support the top…. he drew almost the exact same thing on a napkin at dinner… Great minds think the same!


----------



## jemillion

He said if we dowled from one support to the other it would be easier to adjust with one hand on either side! What do you think?


----------



## GFYS

Are you really suspicious?

Just kidding, Dave. Good job!


----------



## GFYS

A drafting table with google sketchup…ironic ain't it?


----------



## GFYS

I'm kinda looking for one of those exciting competition type finishes you see at a rodeo in the calf roping where the contestant cowboy ties the calf and quickly throws his hands in the air to stop the clock. ...not to pressure you


----------



## GFYS

Curiously, will you, do you or would you normally, when passing along such plans, provide them in some specific format other than an SKP like a PDF. I assume that you will merely pass along a completed model SKP without much detail as far as dims or radii etc… unless of course the model itself is presented in a basic assembly with notations or details as were traditional plans produced upon the very object you are designing. Since Jemillion has the means in possession of the sketchup program to create views on his own or to zoom, rotate, copy, view and print and you have provided (I assume) a completed model in it's entirety, there is really no need for alot of "details" cluttering up the file during download or transfer. I think this is the power of the modeling program. I am really just curious as to the hurdles to be encountered in the process of the production and transfer of a plan from both perspectives. I can imagine the difficulties but the actuality may be different. Do you merely presume some specific needs based on a perceived level of experience with model manipulation of the end user. You mentioned a "plan document". I'm guessing that this would be other than just a model with all the minutia presented in an as-built form dependent upon jemillion's extraction of desired information. Is my question making sense to you?


----------



## GFYS

As always, you answered as completely as I could possibly expect. You even answered, inadvertantly..or perhaps intuitively, a couple of of question I didn't yet ask. Thanks Dave


----------



## Hellaenergy

DaveR, are you going to put this out in the 3D warehouse? I wonder if it would be compatible with the free version SketchUp 7?


----------



## Gemini

Hello,

My name is Don and I am a Geology student as the University of South Alabama in Mobile, AL. I have been looking online for a set of prints I can use to build a basic drafting table and I came upon your forum. Needless to say I am very intrigued at the amount of creativity and workmanship all posters have displayed. It was enough for me to become a part of this site.

I have always been in construction and have learned wood work from some of the best and nicest people I can find. I specialize in trim work and painting. I have never done any real fine woodworking but I would like to take my shot at it. I would like to keep the traditions of do-it-yourself and home carpenters up.

I am wondering if I could get a set of plans for this table. It looks perfect for my purposes as a Geology student and eventually a Geologist. We do a lot of drawing. I think I have the basic idea but am not sure on desk heights and such. I will also need to retro-fit mine to also be a light table, as it is very important for my degree.

Thank you.

Don


----------



## LSchenck

Hi,

My friend is bugging the heck out of me to build her a drafting table. She 'says' she intends to help. Yeah right. But, quoting Sharon "This is the most perfect drafting Table she has ever seen in her life". Anyway I'm fairly new at this stuff and would love a copy of the plans.

Do you provide the plans? Is there a way to purchase them?

Any help is appreciated.

Lyndle


----------



## WoodDr

Hey folks! I am brand spanking new to the site. I am just exstatic to see others with the same passions as I, talking about, desgning, and building projects. I spent almost a year designing and revamping plans for a gun cabinet I built this past fall. However like most I have heard, I too am looking for a really good drafting table. I hate to even bother to ask, but I'm gonna. Is there any chance of getting a copy of those plans. This drafting table is exactly what I need!

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Gemini

I think you could go global with these plans!  It is the perfect table for just about anybody who works in the field of drafting or drawing. You just may be sitting on top of a major opportunity! LOL.

I am excited to get to work on this one. I hope I can bring all of my skills together and make a table that I will be proud of for years to come. While it is elegant, this table is a tool and you just can't beat a well functioning tool. Dave, you have really outdone yourself on this idea. Thank you for your hard work.

And Lyndle, if you are going to release plans for the the rest of us to use, kudos to you. This really is the best functioning drafting table I have seen. The only thing I want to add to it is an extra hinge for the drafting side of the table. That way, when it is down, you can lift the table up from the front when it is in the down position and store large plans and maps flat and out of the way.

-Don


----------



## LSchenck

I wish! I'm a neophyte. Most of my experience has been some craft work and framing/barn type of work.

This would be my most ambitious project of this type and I expect a couple of tries. Fortunately I have a couple of friends with the expertise to get me going.

Lyndle


----------



## GFYS

Dave, I thought you were done with those plans..How many hours do you have tied up in them?


----------



## Brad_Nailor

People still use drafting tables? Hmmm…

I like your design and your Sketch up work is impeccable as usual. I'm not sure why you would need two sets of legs at different heights but hey..to each his own!. The render you did is pretty cool, but I think your overlay of the line work makes it look a little too cartoony..

I still have my old drafting table and all my drawing tools, including a 46" Mayline parallel straightedge…but I don't use them I just hold onto them for a keepsake…I have had the table since high school…just cant bring myself to throw it out!


----------



## jemillion

Hey Brad,

I will have to take the blame for the second pair of legs… I asked for them because I may use the desk as a regualr desk in the future and wanted it to be the regular desk height. As for using a drafting table, that's why I asked for a split top table, so you can use your computer or screen on the level top side. I am an amateur to drafting but I like it and am very interested in it… kind of like he difference between using hand tools vs. power tools.

Dave has done a magnificent job with this table and far exceeded my expectations with his generosity. I am so glad to be the recipient of such wonderful plans. It also makes my entrance into Sketchup a but easier as my teacher is going to be Dave himself.

Thanks again Dave for your giving heart!


----------



## Brad_Nailor

There you go…I like that one allot! Is that Podium? To me, with renders the more photo real the better.

I agree with you Je…Dave has done a fantastic job designing, drawing and putting together these plans for you. Any drafter would love to have a beautiful table like this one…me included!


----------



## morgon

Dave, that's a beautiful design!

I'd love to be on the list to receive the plans, if I may. I stumbled across this site while in the process of searching for a nice drawing table plans.

I'm also a beginner with SketchUp- great program!


----------



## WoodDr

I was hearing so much comotion about Sketch-up, I had to try it. I have downloaded the "free" version. I must say Dave, you sir are quite the skilled expert with a computer mouse. I have had fun tinkering around with it, I am sure it will take LOTS of practice to get used to how it works.


----------



## Col

Love the chat, and wonder at the creativity. Now, when will you-all release a set of plans to work with? Can't wait!


----------



## Col

I don't need Sketch-up! I have DaveR!!!!


----------



## kjhughes23

Hi, I want to build a desk with my Dad this summer and this one looks great, does anyone have the plans to the desk?
Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## DBowers

Well done, Dave. I'm looking to build a desk almost just like this (the tall one) only wider to accommodate a computer and wide drawers for large art paper.
I'm a graphic artist/illustrator and I need to be able to look at my large monitor while I paint (using a graphics tablet) without craning my neck. Any way to work out having the monitor behind the adjustable portion of the desk and to be able to see it while I have the desk top at about a 45 degree angle? That may be more trouble than it's worth.
Also, I know 3D Studio Max and CAD but I've never tried SketchUp. I'd love to try it out.


----------



## a1Jim

Hey Dave
As a woodworking professional? I can design and build most any thing(or I think I can) but I'm a total D- - sketchup student watching Your abilities over the time I've been on LJs amazes and confounds me. You are the consummate member of LJs with all the help give others and inherent design abilities. This design is a A+++ and worthy of much praise as all the designs I've seen of yours. I wish I would of had the means to attend your class on sketchup. Even though I'm a new comer more less I think I can speak for all of us in saying *THANK YOU SO MUCH*
Another Jim


----------



## DBowers

Thanks Dave.
I will download SketchUp and start tinkering. I usually catch on to programs rapidly so maybe I'll post some ideas soon and get some input.
I hadn't considered a swing arm but that sounds like very a good option. 
I was thinking about an adjustable height platform for the monitor. I'm not sure how difficult or logical that would be. It just sounded cool to me at the time.


----------



## jemillion

Hey Dave, Long time! Have you thought of webinar for Sketchup. I was going to come but the travel costs were out of sight.

You the the best at it and I bet you would fill the class online.

Jim


----------



## bamabubba

I'm new around these parts myself. The design of this is awesome, and really what I've been looking for. Could you please add me to your list, Dave?

Thanks!!


----------



## SteveF

Wow! That looks amazing! How long have you been using Sketchup? Are Sketchup skills pretty easy to pick-up? Like anything else, I'm sure it takes lots of practice to get that good. That is GREAT work!

I would also be very grateful if you would please add me to your list of folks wanting these plans Dave. Thanks!

Steve


----------



## circuitwriter

Dave,

Very nice design on this Drafting Table..
I want to make something like this for my home office. This looks perfect.
Are the Sketch Up design files available?


----------



## circuitwriter

Dave,

Thaniks for the quick reply.
I understand, I can put a drawing together rather quickly using Solid Works which will automatically generate good 2D prints but I thought, that if you had already released these…then "why recreate the wheel" (...Know what I mean?)

Thanks for sharing you concept…it is very nic, I plan to combine this with a flat top in a pattern having a "return" this would be "L" shaped as viewed from above.

Thanks again,

Mike


----------



## jman014

Hi Dave, this table looks great and I myself am a huge fan of SketchUp. I was wondering if you could help me out with the planning of a split top drafting table just a little simpler like with maybe just one shelf instead of all the drawers and shelves. Any help would be great!

Jackson


----------



## jman014

No Problem! that'll be great to have your help


----------



## jakepaul

Mr. Dave,
Your design above is awesome. Is there a PDF available to anyone, with all the specs, so someone like me could attempt to build it? Your reply is much appreciated.


----------



## GFYS

wow Dave…you need an agent.


----------



## GFYS

"Will Sketch for FOOD!"


----------



## rhybeka

wow Dave! I think you've got something with this desk of yours  It would humble me fast, as I don't think my skills are quite up to par for it yet. I'd love to build one down the road  I think I'd need to modify it some as I'd also be tempted to use it as a semi-easel for the tiny bit of painting I get to do. For the time being, I'll add Sketchup to my list of programs to practice at - it's up there after Photoshop and Illustrator  Awesome work


----------



## wrm62

Dave
This looks great, can you send me a copy of the plans when you get them done?
thanks


----------



## lpg

Dave, 
My son is finishing up a landscape design school and wants to be a landscape archictect. 
Looking for a table for him I stumbled across this forum and have seen your design. I think its perfect and would be willing to pay for a set of plans. If you will complete the plans and copyright them you can sell them by the set. I will certainly by a set and based on the interest here if you market them there is a hansome profit to be made.
Spread your wings you are way to tallented to be paid by the job. You could even have a kit manufactured and market them to students design schools.
lpg


----------



## ecosail

Dave,
was searching for plans and your forum here seemed like the only decent ones i could find. would be interested in buying the plans from you depending of course on further conversation. please feel free to send me a pm about the possibilities. I was looking at a desk similar to this in the past so i am definitely interested. look forward to hearing from you.

Douglas


----------



## lindsy

Hi Jim,
I stumbled across these older posts while searching for drafting table plans. Really enjoyed the shared learning between you & Dave! I'd like my Dad to build one for my son's graduation in May, and wonder if you have plans available you would share/sell to get us started? THANKS.


----------



## OhioMark

I'm going to flog a dead blog as well. This thread had some really tantalizing comments but it appeared to be one-sided. I could not see any responses from the mysterious DavidR. I am currently looking into some split top drafting table designs and would really like to know more about this project. Either way I will be able to blog my way to 5 posts so I can PM the parties involved.


----------



## jemillion

Hey guys,

I think Dave left the site due to some poor taste in content posting from others.  You know, people that were posting some pretty off color remarks. I really can't speak with true authority because I was out of the loop on this one until the very end. I'm not quite sure.

I designed the split top drafting table with him. Actually gave him the quasi specs so he could draw it in sketchup since he is such a master with it. I have had the idea rolling around in my head for a long time. It turned out very well. He was kind enough to draw it up for free as a love project "so to speak"

He has the plans and we should really try to get in touch with him to see if he would release them for others to use.

Dave is a quality guy and has always been very respectful and helpful. I can't tell you how much I miss his quality postings and comments. If anyone knows how to get a hold of him we should try to get him back and then you all could get answers to your questions on the table.

I hope this helps.

Kindest regards and blessings to all

Jim


----------



## woodworker856

Any chance anybody was able to get their hands on these plans? This is quite the discussion and it's a shame that there isn't any work left over. I appreciate any help as I'm starting to put together some plans for my own drafting table.

Jesse


----------

